# Best Puppy Toys



## cathryn (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I was wondering if anyone had recommendations on puppy toys, whether it be types of toys or specific toys. My boys (7 & 8) want to go shopping for toys on Saturday (my youngest requested this, since it's his birthday!).

There are so many teething toys, etc out there that my head is spinning! I want to get safe and fun toys without wasting a bunch of money on something that looks great but turns out to be useless, or doesn't last.

Any suggestions would be appreciated!!!

Thanks!
Cathryn


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Chester has one Kong toy which has a hole through it so you can put peanut butter or something in it and he can try to lick it out. And he has a Nylabone Durachew that he likes chewing on. If you have a old sock that's long enough to tie in a knot or two, that's also a good chew toy. (I have more things to post about cuz I have Chester now.)ound:


----------



## Thebean28 (Jan 4, 2013)

I have an 8 year old daughter who also enjoyed the toy shopping  So far our puppy has really loved bully sticks (these keep her busy a LONG time), nylabone puppy teething toys (we have the keys). She also likes the rope toys and those mini sized tennis balls. I also have to say if you can get her a pet friendly large stuffed animal, they love to sleep on it and crawl under it. We gave her an old pillow pet that she loves. We tried kongs also. She's just not into them very much yet, but I keep trying.

Have fun shopping! We ended up with more than we need I'm sure, but it's fun to rotate them out every few days.


----------



## RoutineAvocado (Feb 6, 2013)

Our pup likes having a variety to switch out. Small squeaky ones are great for fetch, bigger ones with ropey legs are great for wrestling/chewing/tugging, petstages crinkly discs are fun for all kinds of stuff. She has never rejected a new toy so it's hard to go wrong! Though balls are a little less fun for some reason. I cut off all tags and any fuzzy hair because those parts are easily shredded and eaten. I don't want my pup biting at people's socked feet so I wouldn't make a toy out of one just to avoid confusion.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Honestly, the toys my two have always played with the most are 1) old sock tied in a knot
2) empty plastic water bottle (cap removed)-great for scooting on the floor and chasing
3) skineez


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi's FAVORITE toy as a puppy was a gallon milk bottle!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

RoutineAvocado said:


> Our pup likes having a variety to switch out. Small squeaky ones are great for fetch, bigger ones with ropey legs are great for wrestling/chewing/tugging, petstages crinkly discs are fun for all kinds of stuff. She has never rejected a new toy so it's hard to go wrong! Though balls are a little less fun for some reason. I cut off all tags and any fuzzy hair because those parts are easily shredded and eaten. I don't want my pup biting at people's socked feet so I wouldn't make a toy out of one just to avoid confusion.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Actually, Chester is afraid of squeaky toys and zooms off at the sound of them. :bolt:I already know so much about him in only three days!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Whimsy's favorite..a bit big for a small puppy, but they will grow into it in now time at all.http://www.petstages.com/product.php?Product_Index=55 It is designed for small breed dogs.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Brody's favourite is his puppy wubba (by Kong). It's a sturdy and versatile toy. It has two squeakers, can be used for tug, and throws nicely too. It's his go to toy.

http://www.kongcompany.com/products/for-dogs/wubba/wubba/puppy-wubba/


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

soft, snuggly stuffed toys are Tillie's favorites!


----------



## Lynnamarie (Mar 20, 2013)

Lucky loves a rubber chicken that squawks and wails whenever he fights with it. The best toys for durability I found are Kong brand. Like someone else mentioned the kong wubba is pretty popular and the kong stuffy alligator has held up to puppy chewing.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

krandall said:


> Kodi's FAVORITE toy as a puppy was a gallon milk bottle!


Look how little Kodi was-sooo cute!!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Leo's favorite toy is a Skineez Stuffingless Duck! He pounces, bites and shakes it and likes a gentle game of tug. He also likes baby Kong toys stuffed with yummy things, his bear which is about his size with stuffing in the head but not the body(looks like a bear rug), and a little wool ball that he retrieves.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ruth4Havs said:


> Actually, Chester is afraid of squeaky toys and zooms off at the sound of them. :bolt:I already know so much about him in only three days!


That will probably change with time!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Pixiesmom said:


> Look how little Kodi was-sooo cute!!


I know, wan't he a cute puppy? And it was such a hoot watching him retrieve the bottle, which was bigger than he was!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Pucks104 said:


> Leo's favorite toy is a Skineez Stuffingless Duck! He pounces, bites and shakes it and likes a gentle game of tug. He also likes baby Kong toys stuffed with yummy things, his bear which is about his size with stuffing in the head but not the body(looks like a bear rug), and a little wool ball that he retrieves.


Yeah, Kodi has always loved stuffed toys. But he immediately removes all the stuffing. So we stick to Skinneez mostly, which start without stuffing!


----------



## cloe's_mom (Aug 21, 2009)

All my dogs love the hide-a-birds, especially the red ones. I can't count the number of replacement sets we've bought because our Chihuahua eviserates them (beak first), but they still play with the empty carcasses. You can always find our Chloe with one in her mouth.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Those toys that do not have stuffing in them, my boys love them. They also love the monkeys with the long dangle arms/legs. When they were younger, the best toys were water plastic bottles (lids removed), milk jugs, anything plastic!


----------

